# Bornholm 2014



## Hemingway56 (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
wir fahren Ende August 2014 zum Bootsangeln nach Bornholm.
Hauptsächlich möchten wir den Dorschen nachstellen.
Da es wenig Informationen und Fangmeldungen zu Bornholm gibt,
hier bitte entsprechende Infos einstellen.#6

Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Habt Ihr einen festen Ausgangshafen im Auge oder wollt Ihr flexibel slippen?
Grundsätzlich ist die ganze Insel ein einziger Angelplatz.


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

ist eigendlich schon jemand von Rügen nach Bornholm mit dem eigenen Boot gefahren ? 4 Std. müsste man schon rechnen, es sei denn man hat ein Speed-boot. |rolleyes


----------



## kalle-wirsch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Die nordöstliche Ecke von Svaneke bis Nexö runter bietet sich an, da hast du nach ner 1/4 sm schon die 20m Kante. 
Braucht man nicht so weit raus = ist auch schneller wieder an Land, denn wenn der Wind auflandig ist, dann stehn da Mörderwellen.
Ansonsten geb ich Findling recht - Bornholm egal ob Dorsch,Lachs, Meerforelle ist top.


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Ich hab da auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht. Schon wegen der hohen Fährkosten. Die Fähre ab Sassnitz fährt 3,5 Stunden. Ich würde das aber nur bei Kaiserwetter wagen (schon wegen des häufigen Seenebels dort) und dann bleibt immernoch das Problem der ungewissen Rückfahrt. Man muss schon sehr flexibel sein für so ein Experiment, denn wenn das Wetter umschlägt, hängst Du da fest und mit Pech auch für länger.


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Das stimmt Findling.  Die Rückfahrt bei unbestimmter Wetterlage schreckt ab. Da ist man mit der Fähre auf der sicheren Seite. Was würde den Hin u. zurück kosten ?


----------



## micha_2 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

vor den ferien in dk ein auto mit max. 4pers. ca. 216€. 
fahre dieses jahre zum 6. mal rüber und das 5. mit der gode michel


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Ohne Boot, aber im Gespann das Doppelte, also EUR 432,- für Hin- und Rückfahrt Sassnitz - Rönne. Lohnt sich aber!! Für mich das geilste Revier überhaupt! Besonders der Norden hat es mir angetan. Der Traum eines jeden Wat- und Bootsanglers.


----------



## CA-KI (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Hallo, bin auch im August im Norden von Bornholm.

Nehme mein Boot mit und währe für Tips sehr dankbar.

Grüße 
Micha


----------



## schleppangler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Ich bin ende April/anfang Mai auf Bornholm zum Trolling Masters:g
Fähre mit Wohnmobil und Boot (13 m länge) 5 Personen hin und zurück 454€ !

Werde natürlich berichten. Ach ja das BTM findet in Teyn statt.

Mfg Kay


----------



## armyn (23. März 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

moin
wie sieht es denn eigendlich mit Brandungsangeln auf Bornholm aus? Brauche ich dort andere Köder wie Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm? Gibt es Tips für gute Fangstellen? Fewo befindet sich im Südosten der Insel. Termin 5.4. bis 13.4.


----------



## eiche64 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Gute Frage,bin vom 19.4-26.4. auf Bornholm und möchte auch mal in der Brandung fischen. Denke mal das Tauwürmer und Fischfetzen besser als die üblichen Würmer funktionieren.Aber wissen tu ich das auch nich.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Hemingway56 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Hallo,
war schon jemand mit dem Boot 2014 vor Bornholm auf Dorschjagd?
Wie sieht es mit dem Dorschbestand 2014 vor Bornholm aus?
Bitte um Infos.
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## seaman (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Hallo
ich fahre erst nächste Woche nach Bornholm, ich werde nach der rückkehr berichten
Gruss aus Luxemburg
Roger


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*



eiche64 schrieb:


> Denke mal das Tauwürmer und Fischfetzen besser als die üblichen Würmer funktionieren.



Was sind denn "übliche" Würmer und warum sollten ausgerechnet Tauwürmer besser gehenals Wattis und Ringler? So ein Mumpitz!


----------



## Stachelflosse (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

@hemingway

sind am 19.05. wieder zurück aus Bornholm. Waren mit dem Kutter (Pelican) draussen und haben echt gut Fisch gehabt. Dorschbestand ist im wachsen. Sieht man daran, dass die großen gefehlt haben. Alles so um die 30-50cm. 3 Ausnahmen waren dabei mit knapp ü 60cm.

Den Abschuss hab allerdings ich gebracht!

Nen Lachs mit 80 cm und 7 Pfund! :vik:
Das ganze mit Pilker und Beifänger.
Was ist passiert? Ich hatte nen schönen Dorsch bis ins Mittelwasser gepumpt. Der Dorsch konnte sich jedoch abschütteln. Diese Aktion hat wohl die Aufmerksamkeit des Lachses auf sich gezogen.
Als der Dorsch sich abgeschüttelt hat, hab ich den Schnurbügel sofort geöffnet, um den Dorsch evtl. noch mal dran zu bekommen. Was allerdings auf meinen Beifänger ging, war der Lachs! Ich hab den Ruck in der Angelrute gespürt und hab sofort den Bügel geschlossen und angeschlagen. Dann hab ich jedoch voller Endtäuschung die Schnur, welche absolut schlaff hing, eingekurbelt. Ich war absolut ratlos, was da passiert war. Schnurbruch??? Keine Ahnung!! 
Und dann ging der Spass los! Unvermittelt fing die Bremse das kreischen an (hatte ich bis dahin nie gehört, obwohl ich einige Dubletten gezogen hatte). Die Schnur ging nicht nach unten, sondern Richtung Wasseroberfläche! Und dann, nachdem ca. 25 Meter Schnur genommen waren, sah ich den Fisch zum ersten Mal! Er katapulierte sich in ca. 50 Meter vom Kutter entfernt komplett aus dem Wasser! Mir ist der Atem weg geblieben!!
Sofort hab ich meinen Angelnachbarn gesagt, sie mögen schnellstmöglich die Angeln rein holen, damit sich der Fisch nicht in den anderen Schnüren verfängt.
Und dann ging der Drill richtig los. Etliche Fluchten hat der Lachs hingelegt. Immer wieder das Kreischen der Bremse. Noch mal aus dem Wasser gesprungen und dann noch ein paar mal am Boot entlang geschwommen. Nun war er so weit, dass der Schiffskoch den Lachs mit dem Gaff an Bord holen konnte. Hammer!!! Und das ganze beim 2. Mal Kutterangeln überhaupt!
Ich brauch wohl nicht zu erwähnen, dass das der geilste Angelurlaub überhaupt war:l

...ach ja, wenn ich die Bilder hab, versuch ich mal welch hier einzustellen.

Gruß an alle
Stachelflosse


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Petri,

aber 80cm und nur 7 Pfund? Kann ich mir zu diser Zeit garnicht vorstellen. Dann müsste der Fisch extrem schlank gewesen sein und das ist jetzt (ende Mai) eher unüblich. Normal wären ca. 6-7kg.

Grüße!


----------



## Tomasz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*



Findling schrieb:


> Was sind denn "übliche" Würmer und warum sollten ausgerechnet Tauwürmer besser gehenals Wattis und Ringler? So ein Mumpitz!



Wegen dem niedrigen Salzgehalt gibt es  dort quasi keine Wattis und wohl auch keine Ringler. Da hast Du zum einen das Problem die Dinger zu bekommen (sollte man dann aus Deutschland mitnehmen) und zum anderen, dass die Fische sie dort nicht kennen.
Daher habe auch ich in all den Jahren mit Tauwurm und Fetzten von Hering, Hornhecht oder Tobiasfischen sehr gut gefangen. Mit Meereswürmern habe ich es wegen der fehlenden Würmer allerdings auch nie probieren können.
Wie bist Du denn an die Würmer gekommen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Ok, also ich weiss schon dass der Salzgehalt in Richtung Osten abnimmt und am finnischen Meerbusen auch schon deutlich geringer ist als z.B. vor Fehmarn aber dass es rund um Bornholm deshalb schon keine Wattis mehr gibt wusste ich schlicht und einfach nicht. Also Danke für die Info, habe ich wieder was gelernt. Ich habe auf Bornholm bisher nur mit Kunstködern geangelt. Ich kann also auch nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungswerten aufwarten. 
Ich habe lediglich schon mehrfach Mitangler an Bord gehabt (westl. Ostsee), die die verhältnismäßig teuren Wattis durch selber gesammelte Tauwürmer ersetzt haben und mir immer vollmundig ankündigten damit mind. genau so gut zu fangen wie ich mit meinen überteuerten Wattis. Bisher habe ich die immer um Längen geschlagen. Daher halte ich von tauwürmern im Küstenbereich nicht viel aber anscheinend verhält sich das vor meiner Lieblingsinsel anders. Nächstes Frühjahr bin ich wieder da und dann werde ich mal gezielt darauf achten.

Grüße!


----------



## Tomasz (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Hallo Findling,
wegen der Wattwürmer kannst Du ja mal das nächste mal drauf achten wenn Du oben bist. Beim Watangeln usw. wirst Du jedenfalls keine zu Gesicht bekommen. Auch in den Angelläden vor Ort wirst Du sicher keinen Erfolg haben.
Aber entgegen auch meinen Erfahrungen an der deutschen Ostseeküste, fängst Du mit Fischfetzen und eben "normalen" Regenwürmern oder Tauwürmern erstaunlich gut.
Sonst gibt es hier auch noch mal eine "offiziellen" Hinweis auf das Fehlen der Wattwürmer (unter Fischarten - Plattfische):
http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de/inseln/bornholm.html
Ich bin übrigens im Juni wieder auf der Insel!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Viel Petri für den anstehenden Bornholm-Trip! Du bist zu beneiden! Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust anschließend mal kurz zu berichten. Würd mich freuen...


----------



## Tomasz (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Ich fahre für 14 Tage mit der Familie. Viel Zeit um ausgiebig zu angeln ist da nicht. Aber bislang hat es immer den einen oder anderen Tag Fisch zum Essen gegeben. Klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut und das sehr abwechslungsreich. 
Die Angelei im Frühjahr oder Herbst war bislang immer sehr erfolgreich. So weit im Sommer ist es das erste mal für mich. Dorsch, Hornhecht, Platte und vielleicht die eine oder andere Überaschung in der Dämmerung sind geplant.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## micha_2 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

moin. ich habe dort schon vom kutter mit wattis dorsche gefangen. aber eben abends von der mole aus mehrmals nichts. werde dieses jahr aber tauwürmer mit nehmen und es von der mole aktiv mit pose und buttlöffel probieren. eine woche noch dann gehts los.


----------



## digital-kris (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Bin vom Ende Juli bis 9. August auf Bornholm und würde gerne einmal, evtl. zweimal zum Dorschangeln gemeinsam mit einem Freund. Bin ich Snoegbaek unterwegs und würde mich über eine Mitangel-Option freuen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja zufällig was. Ansonsten: Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr zuletzt mit den Profi-Anbietern auf der Insel gemacht?


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Verona und Wildwater haben fusioniert, so weit ich weiss. Über die beiden habe ich bislang nur Gutes gehört. Bin aber selber immer mit eigenem Boot auf der Insel gewesen und kenne die nur vom Sehen und Hören/Sagen.


----------



## digital-kris (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Hat jemand vielleicht Tipps für die Gegend vor Nexö? Wir wollen vielleicht mal einen Tag mit einem kleinen Mietboot raus, so Abenteuer-mäßig auf eigene Faust. Gerne auch Tipps fürs Leihen des Bootes. Echolot vorhanden.


----------



## Hemingway56 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Hallo,
wir fahren in 4 Wochen nach Bornholm.
War jemand in der letzten Zeit auf der Insel und kann einige Infos über das Angeln auf Dorsch geben?
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## Bornholm 2011 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*

Hallo Hamingway56,
 also ab ca. 20m findest Du rund um die Insel Fisch. Es sind leider auch viele kleine dabei. je tiefer Du fährst desto weniger hast du die "nervigen" kleinen. Dorsch ist wirklich in Massen da. Nichts fangen geht da fast nur mit Vorsatz.

 wohin verschlägt es Dich denn hier auf Bornholm?

 lg

 daniel


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*



micha_2 schrieb:


> moin. ich habe dort schon vom kutter mit wattis dorsche gefangen. aber eben abends von der mole aus mehrmals nichts. werde dieses jahr aber tauwürmer mit nehmen und es von der mole aktiv mit pose und buttlöffel probieren. eine woche noch dann gehts los.



Und wie ist es auf den Molen gelaufen?
Bei mir gab es die eine oder andere Platte mit Heringsfetzen auf Grund gelegt. Pose oder Buttlöffel habe ich leider noch nicht probiert.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (5. August 2014)

*AW: Bornholm 2014*



digital-kris schrieb:


> Bin vom Ende Juli bis 9. August auf Bornholm und würde gerne einmal, evtl. zweimal zum Dorschangeln gemeinsam mit einem Freund. Bin ich Snoegbaek unterwegs und würde mich über eine Mitangel-Option freuen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja zufällig was. Ansonsten: Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr zuletzt mit den Profi-Anbietern auf der Insel gemacht?



Hast eine PN.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

